# ski boot bags



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2010)

Love my Transpack boot bag. It is a few years old and some of the seams are starting to rip so I think i'll be putting one on my Christmas list.  My only complaint about the bag I have is the size, i have the smallest adult model but that is easy enough to fix.

Flipping through my new Ski managzine i noticed a Dakine boot bag, anyone have this? looks different design than the Transpack. Rather than a triangle shape with the boots on the outside and the middle open for stuff the Dakine has the boots together in the middle and some storage in front and perhaps on the side. My question about the Dakine bag is can a helmet fit in too?

http://www.dakine.com/travel-bags/ski/boot-pack/


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks kinda small to fit a helmet too me.


----------



## EOS (Oct 18, 2010)

This is the bag I use.  But it's a little bit more than just a ski boot bag.  There is a waterproof membrane between the boot compartment and the top one (where I stash clothes, gloves, hat, goggles, etc..).


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2010)

I love my Transpack, frees up your hands and you can also accidentally bang it into the people in the lodge that insist on standing in the middle of the walkways.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

i really like the backpack style though the Dakine boot locker EOS posted is would be really nice for travel.  

i like having my hands free to carry skis + poles and stuff i can't get my kids to carry.  i tend to "get dressed" in the lodge so i want to be able to carry pants/helmet/googles/jacket + a few base layers in the bag in addition to the boots.  a vast majority of my skiing is day trips and i can't stand wearing a lot of bulk when i'm driving.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree Transpack is my choice !!  The Dakine looks pretty small for daytripping , which is also the bulk of my skiing . I too get dressed in the Lodge -- can't stand riding in bulking stuff either


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2010)

i'm looking for a larger pack that i can strap the boots to the side but also use the pack for non-ski traveling/hiking....i have an ems 2500cu in pack that works well, holds a ton of gear, strap boots to sides, but showing its age and no outer smaller pockets....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

EOS said:


> This is the bag I use.  But it's a little bit more than just a ski boot bag.  There is a waterproof membrane between the boot compartment and the top one (where I stash clothes, gloves, hat, goggles, etc..).





gmcunni said:


> though the Dakine boot locker EOS posted is would be really nice for travel.



I'm pretty sure our local TJMaxx had some of those boot locker bags for a good price the last time I was in there...  Might be worth a look.   They also had Dakine Woman's Heli Pro packs if anyone were looking for one of those...


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 19, 2010)

I use an old old big giant hockey bag. I use it only for skiing.  It fits everything in it.  It ugly and looks like crap.   Never been stolen and broken into.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I use an old old big giant hockey bag. I use it only for skiing.  It fits everything in it.  It ugly and looks like crap.   Never been stolen and broken into.



I tried that, but I'm sold on the backpack method.  I hate having so many things to handle.  Keeping only my poles and skis in hand has worked well.  I have the largest Transpac and I love it.  I've used it for 4 airline trips so far and it has held up excellent.  Had it for three years now.

I'd be hesitant about trying anything different because it works so well.  I have stuff sacks that have some ski tuning gear and wax, another with a few spare base layer components and extra gloves, my helmet, electronics, ski pants, duct tape, bandages (don't ask), one-trillion hand/foot warmers for the kids and even some food.  

I like the separate compartments for the boots because they are sometimes wet at days end and I hated seeing my other stuff get all wet.  It also minimizes abrasion.  It does not bother me that each boot is in a separate compartment.

The backpack straps tuck away into a zipper compartment when you are checking bags at the airport.  That's great.    It also has a couple of well-positioned handles that let me grab it at will.  It also fits well into most ski cubbies at the lodge.   I put my street shoes/boots into it after I change - keeps everything in one place.  Hangs well from the hooks in the lodge up high. 

The last thing I worry about is someone stealing my smelly stinky boots, helmets and pants.  In fact, I've not heard of bags being stolen.  It's the skis and poles that get stolen.

Only problem is if I fall, it is so heavy, I'll NEVER get back up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2010)

I've got one of the type that is a backpack with attachments on the side to carry the boots externally. Worked great for flying, just popped the boots out to stow them overhead. Only drawback is if it's snowing then you need to stuff something in the boots to keep snow out when you walk to the lodge or wherever.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2010)

I also use a transpack.  No complaints here.


----------



## Sky (Oct 20, 2010)

+a zillion on the transpack.  I'm retiring the original (small) one this year.  Already scored the new largest one.

I like the hockey bag idea for alternative layer stowage.  I use a canvas bag I bought from Dick's for that.  I think it was a parachute bag or something.  I keep the extra/optional base layers in there and an additional jacket option.  I don't always take this with me...and never into the lodge.

I also just bought a back pack for mid-day options (lose a layer).  I'll see how this works out.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2010)

Before Transpacks came out, I used a regular ol gear back that looked like a huge boxy duffle bag. It got heavy slinging that over my shoulder; especially back in the racing days. I over pack too. I like the transpack style bags...they're just easier, and I'm forced to pack less crap.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 20, 2010)

I looked in my bag last night.  I was amazed at the stuff that was in there. I found a cd player walkman, An old garmin GPS walkie Talkie, Binaculars with a camera built in. and lots of cords for thing I can not remember.  Lots of Diamond stones that I swear i loose but they just dissapear in the bag.   Lightened it up a couple of pounds.    My only gripe is when I am walking with it it scapes againt my leg and hurts after a while.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 20, 2010)

wa-loaf....what brand bag you have??  have a link for it?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wa-loaf....what brand bag you have??  have a link for it?



not to speak for wa-loaf but this sounds like what he was talking about

http://transpack.net/bags.php?product_id=9


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wa-loaf....what brand bag you have??  have a link for it?



It's not a transpack. They are made by a small company in Western MA. I've seen a bunch of racers with them. I'm in the Philipines right now, but I'll check the company when I get back this weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wa-loaf....what brand bag you have??  have a link for it?





wa-loaf said:


> It's not a transpack. They are made by a small company in Western MA. I've seen a bunch of racers with them. I'm in the Philipines right now, but I'll check the company when I get back this weekend.



Never mind I found it Team Pack:
http://www.amazon.com/TEAM-PACK-SKI-BOOT-BAG/dp/B000WZUJM2


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2010)

team pack just arrived (got the wife one for xmas as she's not a fan of her transpack) ....this is one sick bag, blows the doors off the transpack in so far as storage/design...i'm putting one on my list...hopefully santa will be good to me


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> team pack just arrived (got the wife one for xmas as she's not a fan of her transpack) ....this is one sick bag, blows the doors off the transpack in so far as storage/design...i'm putting one on my list...hopefully santa will be good to me



Very nice! I've been eying their ski bags too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got one of the type that is a backpack with attachments on the side to carry the boots externally. Worked great for flying, just popped the boots out to stow them overhead. Only drawback is if it's snowing then you need to stuff something in the boots to keep snow out when you walk to the lodge or wherever.



Does that have straps etc, to attach a set of skis to the back?


I'm cool with the large LL Bean backpack I use for now and just slinging my boots over the shoulder to get to the lodge.  I like the Transpack design with the boots enclosed, but they appear really wide.  Your pack seems more streamlined.

Guess what I'm looking for is something like the Transpack, but with BC capabilities as well.  You know, to not ever get used for its intended purpose like the skins I bought last year and the Marker Dukes .:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Does that have straps etc, to attach a set of skis to the back?
> 
> 
> I'm cool with the large LL Bean backpack I use for now and just slinging my boots over the shoulder to get to the lodge.  I like the Transpack design with the boots enclosed, but they appear really wide.  Your pack seems more streamlined.
> ...



Not a hiking pack, great for traveling and organizing your gear. It doesn't have a hip belt. I have a camelback that can carry my skis if I ever need to hike up something. The camelback will fit in my boot bag ...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Does that have straps etc, to attach a set of skis to the back?
> 
> 
> I'm cool with the large LL Bean backpack I use for now and just slinging my boots over the shoulder to get to the lodge.  I like the Transpack design with the boots enclosed, but they appear really wide.  Your pack seems more streamlined.
> ...



That backpack you're using now looked huge, I was wondering what you carried in it.  The Transpacks are wide, but I never notice it when I'm wearing it (though I'm a pretty wide guy as it is...).  I definitely wouldn't want to take it on any BC trips though (even if it had straps to carry skis).  I do like having my boots enclosed though!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That backpack you're using now looked huge, I was wondering what you carried in it.  The Transpacks are wide, but I never notice it when I'm wearing it (though I'm a pretty wide guy as it is...).  I definitely wouldn't want to take it on any BC trips though (even if it had straps to carry skis).  I do like having my boots enclosed though!



It's decent size, but just an LL Bean daypack   1800 cu in.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60318?feat=506845-GN3&productId=1010669&attrValue_0=Bright Orange

I over prepare regarding layers.  I would've been set on Sunday if it was -30 if need be. 

I haven't tried to hook up skis up to it and it doesn't have a function for boot transport.  I suppose I just need to get out and suffer a bit in the BC to figure out what I really want/need.  We'll see if I motivate this winter.  I like lifts


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> It's decent size, but just an LL Bean daypack   1800 cu in.
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60318?feat=506845-GN3&productId=1010669&attrValue_0=Bright Orange
> 
> ...



I guess it just looked big, 1800 isn't that big at all.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I guess it just looked big, 1800 isn't that big at all.



Thats what she said.....

As for my boot bag I have a Rossignol bag that the boots attach to the outside of.  






Mine is a different color than this and has been great for many years.  It even has a strap setup to carry skis for hiking, and a bladder compartment for drinking(although I would never do BC with this pack, I have a sweet "Camelback Outlaw")


----------



## Puck it (Nov 30, 2010)

Back of the car. Boot up and go.  Who needs a bag.  I just keep a backpack in the car with googles and gloves.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Yesterday  i Screwed up the muscles in my chest from yanking weights and other arm related exercises  and horsing around my snowblower and shoveling . 

This happened last yr . Since surgery and loss of 40plus pounds  my chest muscles  had some atrophy and are prone to this after overuse according to the docs. We're in the gym 3 days a week so i'm always messin with stuff. Yesterday i "forgot" NOT to bull my snow machine around and shovel so damn vigorously 

 So i just ordered a Marker Wheeling "Everything" boot bag with telescoping handle and wheels . It functions basically like my old transpack BUT in addition it also has the telescoping handle and wheels( perfect for when this is an issue 

  got a sweet deal from e bags $79.99 -- normal retail $170. . 



The Queen will get the old transpack


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yesterday  i Screwed up the muscles in my chest from yanking weights and other arm related exercises  and horsing around my snowblower and shoveling .
> 
> This happened last yr . Since surgery and loss of 40plus pounds  my chest muscles  had some atrophy and are prone to this after overuse according to the docs. We're in the gym 3 days a week so i'm always messin with stuff. Yesterday i "forgot" NOT to bull my snow machine around and shovel so damn vigorously
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Warp, but the pack seems like a good choice.  Do you plan to fly with that pack?  I can't imagine what they will charge you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

billski said:


> Sorry to hear that Warp, but the pack seems like a good choice.  Do you plan to fly with that pack?  I can't imagine what they will charge you.



Billy the only flying i'll be doing is down the hill,  Bro


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Billy the only flying i'll be doing is down the hill,  Bro



:lol:


----------

